# Riding Lawn mowers?



## gacowboy (Jun 20, 2006)

I know that there are a lot of riding lawn mower owners on here,
so what in your opinion is the best rider in the 42 inch to 50 or so inch class? Talkin' bigger than a snapper.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 20, 2006)

Go to the dealer and buy a JD you cant go wrong and you will be pleased you may pay more at a dealer than at the home depot but you will get a tougher tractor, yet for me I will always be a JD man and nothing else.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 20, 2006)

Something to consider: Ease of taking off the deck/belt replacement, blade sharpening etc. 

Those are the things that you will cuss and fuss about after the shine wears off.

The bigger the tires the better also.


----------



## mikey (Jun 20, 2006)

It's your money.  Buy what you want, not what someone tells you to.  What the guy before me likes, you may not.  Look at the area you are going to cut, size, and then think of what will do the job, what would make it easiest, and then what would be best for your needs..  But here is my advice, spend the extra dollar and get what you want, dont think back and say well I wish........


----------



## short stop (Jun 20, 2006)

I love my  Jd ---had it 3 yrs -no problems


----------



## Havana Dude (Jun 20, 2006)

*Scag*

But what do I know? I love mine.


----------



## Todd E (Jun 21, 2006)

I've been through several mowers and several headaches. Your budget will really determine your purchase. If you want cutting to actually be fun and quick...........Toro ZMaster 52" ZTR Compact Frame Mower!!!!!!  EXMark is my next recommendation. For the better price(around here) and dependability.......Toro.


----------



## TJay (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll second what Branch said.  JD.


----------



## Rambo (Jun 21, 2006)

*mower*

Ferris


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jun 21, 2006)

Hard to impossible to beat a snapper. I had one for seventeen years and replaced the motor. Used it one more year then left it at deer camp. I now have owned a JD for two seasons and I like it. I need to own it for about ten more years to give a referal.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 21, 2006)

Snapper is the best mower ever made but I have a JD now and am well pleased with it. I had a Murray one time and a goat would have given better service.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 21, 2006)

I know you didn't ask about zero degrees necessarily, but the best price, by FAR on a small  zero degree was the 42" Cub I bought last year from a dealer.  Not a single issue so far.  Since I waited I think three weeks to cut my grass, it sure was nice having it this last weekend.   

Sure are a LOT of old Snappers still plodding along....


----------



## dbone (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm glad ya'll started this thread , I just bought a JD 115  last week ( not that I needed it with no rain ) , It was missing the rubber handle on the height elevator a little trip to the store manager brought the price down from $1799 to a grand flat , a call to the service number and JD is sending me a grip free of charge , nuttin runs like a deere


----------



## discounthunter (Jun 21, 2006)

im not going to say it is the best,but i will give it a good recomendation.Bolens 21hp 46in deck garden tractor.had it for three years now only had a problem with one drive belt that stretched(belt flaw not mower)it cut great and i can get the deck off in under 5 minutes(4 spring retainers,pto cable,pto belt)this thing has plenty off power(i pulled a full size r/r tie up and down my driveway to smooth it out ,it pulled it like a champ.

btw it an auto with hi/low forward and full reverse speed(not a granny low reverse)


----------



## Oldstick (Jun 27, 2006)

Well my experience has been that a 30 inch, single blade Snapper is far, far superior in design and reliablilty to any of the twin blade jobs from Murray, MTD etc in the same price range.  

So if you really need the bigger size, I have heard nothing but good reports on John Deer.


----------



## Count Down (Jun 27, 2006)

I've go the Cub Cadet 50 inch, with a 22 hp Kohler...No problems...I don't think there is but 8 inch diff between the 42's and 50 inchers...the 42's may work out a little better if storage is tight...Cutting ability dosen't really factor in...At the end of the day, maybe spend time making an additional pass on the lawn.


----------



## Malimn (Jun 27, 2006)

Well I have owned my John Deere SST16 now for 6 years and let me tell ya.... This thing runs, still looks new (minus the deck which is rather tough to keep clean) and runs like it just came off the showroom floor.

I have the 42" deck, zero spin, bagger, and have even had the mulching blades put on recently.   For a large lawn use the mulcher option since bagging it will give ya at least 8 or so bags depending on the size of the lawn.  My lawn is 3/10's an acre if that helps and I am done mowing, edging, and weedwacking now in under a hour 

I will always buy a John Deere now since this thing runs GREAT!!!


----------



## DYI hunting (Jun 27, 2006)

My Cub Cadet has been wonderful, the best mower I have ever owned.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jun 27, 2006)

any brand I can get my teenage son on


----------



## gacowboy (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks for all of the great replies, looks like a lot of folks still like the John Deere products. I have an old snapper now and wish I could find a larger mower just as dependable and tough.


----------



## BassWorm (Jun 29, 2006)

I've had a Sears and several Murrays. After I finally got tired of fixing and patching them up (they ended up at the landfill), I bought a JD and have been happy ever since.


----------

